# Hi guys ! Do you know that Bill Gates visits detailingworld.co.uk?



## alexttrott (Aug 28, 2009)

Look at this picture


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd be surprised to see Bill Gates type anything ending with three exclamation marks.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well, well!!! Just on the off chance - Morning, Bill :wave:


----------

